# Geosesarma Sp - Red Devil



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

I got a nice box today from Dendroboard's own Wyoming Frogger full of little Red Devils. Whoa! These are awesome crabs. 

Check em out on mellowvision.com too!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool! What size tank do you have them in? Is that a quarantine or something?


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

that is just a holding tank. They are going into a 45g cube soon.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Crabs are definately pretty cool. My roomate has a couple and his crabs seem to be very hardy and easy to take care of. Interesting too.


----------



## Dart Frog (Jun 9, 2010)

I had crabs once too..


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

And all you got was this neat metal comb?


Great looking crabs, dude! How long do we have to wait for a FTS?


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

I can't wait to be able to post a full tank, but gotta wait a bit more. 

Here's another peak though.


----------



## softturtle (Jul 3, 2011)

I think the cats out of the bag now, may we see some more tank/animal shots please


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a quick video of one of my Red Devils eating.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome video! Do you have a FTS of their paludarium?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Bill! I wanna come by and see those. Im glad you finally got them. They look sweet


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks everyone! Modor - yeah we'll have to set up a time for you to swing by.

I've still got to shoot updated photos of the full tank, but heres one of it when I first introduced the crabs back in the end of may. You can tell from the video, there has been a lot of growth since then.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Pretty awesome. Great job!


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Mitch!


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

oooh, the tank is fabulous.
so, after i finish the two 18x18x24's and the 20 gallon for the gecko that is a klutz and the furniture conversion for the geckos...I want to make a crab palu. They are beautiful and the tank is great.

Can you talk to me about filth and food? How much effort to maintain water quality is needed? What sort of filtration? Will the crabs eat deceased food?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nicely done...mine looks like crap compared to that... I did a clay background and pushed a few burrows in. They really like them.


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> Very nicely done...mine looks like crap compared to that... I did a clay background and pushed a few burrows in. They really like them.


haha i liked your setup! i saw your write up on that 'slow' forum.. how are your crabs doing? 

trust me.. mine's pretty wack right now. mellow's put mine to shame so.. i may have another go at it soon


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Doing good, no babies yet. I added a few carnivorous plants for the kids enjoyment. They really are not as active as I had hopped they would be.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't want to hijack so heres just a couple picks so you guys can see what the bi colors look like (or what ever they are called these days)


----------



## HaltIAmReptar (Sep 30, 2011)

I was looking for some vampire crabs before getting into darts, I think they're extremely interesting. Enjoy them!


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I don't want to hijack so heres just a couple picks so you guys can see what the bi colors look like (or what ever they are called these days)


where'd u gte those plants from? ive seen them available at some flower shops although they didn't appear to be too healthy.. 

not concerned if your crabs have babies, it may eat them!? haha


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

na not really. They can barely catch a fruit fly. Not too worried about a crab. FYI I fed out some of repashys new experimental "meat pie" formula and they loved it. I fed two good size chunks to a group of 5 last night, it was all gone by morning.

Bi color crab eating - YouTube


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice pics and vid Demonic. I'm going to have to try the Repashy Meat Pie. Is it high in calcium?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

D3monic said:


> na not really. They can barely catch a fruit fly. Not too worried about a crab.


Have you seen this video?


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Have you seen this video?
> Vampire crab hunting.wmv - YouTube


this is one of my fav videos..  
they're incredibly fast! with extreme bursts of speed.. so cool.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

even the baby crabs can catch flies, it's wild to see something the size of a tick tear an eye off a fruit fly and eat it. 

A question was asked about food and filth, my crabs prefer live food, but eat veggie sticks, crab sticks, shrimp pellets... they sometimes eat frozen bloodworms but often leave them. With weekly 50% water changes, I have no problems with water quality, but I do get some crab poo on larger leaves. heavy misting usually takes care of anything. springtails help too. I believe in over filtering a tank like this, so I'm running a large canister filter on the water. It's rated at around 280 gph, but runs a bit slower, and there is 10g of water in the tank. Over filtration absolutely helps avoid any ammonia smell you might have in stagnant water, but weekly water changes are a must. (I did 50% every 3rd day for the first 45 days)


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

any updates mellow? also, what are the plants on your island? 

i completely my set up few weeks ago and am so happy with it - looking for plants now though


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

D3monic said:


> I don't want to hijack so heres just a couple picks so you guys can see what the bi colors look like (or what ever they are called these days)


Those carnivorous plants are so cool! Butterworts, sundew and venus flytraps! Got any utricularia? Cephalotus or Nepenthes?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

pm sent about purchasing these.


----------



## phytotelmata (Oct 20, 2011)

These are really cool. Does anyone have a link to info about caring for them, or their natural history?


----------



## gotfrogs (Nov 15, 2008)

I wanted to share some exciting news with my fellow dart frog keepers. I found baby vampire crabs in my tank today. I have had three adults for a few months now and today noticed that I have babies in the tank. I am not sure how many are in the tank but I have already found 4 of them and the tank is rather large (36"x18").


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a few quick shots from the iphone today as I was doing some trimming. There's been a lot of growth in this tank, both plant and algae. I've tried a few methods of hydration on the walls to try to beat back the algae, and the current method seems to be ok... Instead of steady drip, or daily mistings, I run the drip bar for 5 - 20 minutes once every other day or so. probably not as good as fog or mist would be, but not so wet as to give the algae the upper hand it had with it running all the time. Between the water being filtered tank water, and the high bioload of dozens of baby crabs, there is a lot of extra nutrients that cling in high traffic areas. Not much to do except let plants that take the abuse better fill in those areas.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

That tank is pretty inspiring! Id like to make something like it with feather rock covered with mosses and have pockets in the rock filled with plants. 

I love getting inspired by other peoples builds!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

do you guys ever notice any plant damage from them?


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, their fecal matter burns plants in high traffic areas, and they will eat some miss and hc as well. Also, in certain spots they have effectively trampled or dug plants out and moved them when they didn't like their spot. Especially certain vines that were in their way.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

PS post more pics of that tank


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

looking great Bill!


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Red Devils are quite stunning


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

You know, I've been wondering how the husbandry of the different geosesarma species compares to one another. If anyone on the boards has kept more than one of the species, I'd love to hear how they compare to one another (it would be really nice to have a non-german source to refer to about these species)


----------



## juliana maria (Jun 9, 2012)

your tank is beautiful! thanks for sharing ^_^


----------

